# 1968 Ragtop...



## Pat Killion (3 mo ago)

For minor maintenance of my top (3rd GTO ownership but I've never owned a convertible) beautiful car but still needs some work. Numbers matching, Ram Air II, 4sp M20, Headlight covers, 3.55 Safety Track, factory headers, new interior, top and paint - my "Holy Grail."
Question; I'd like to disconnect the power top temporarily, so I can become familiar with the mechanics of it and do a maintenance check. Do I approach from the front of the trunk or by the interior side panels to get to the hydraulic lifters ? Do I need to remove the rear seats ? And can it become manual up and down by simply disconnecting the lifters ?
Beautiful machine, I'll try to get a photo uploaded for my call out. Thanks in advance for any input! Pat "Rogue" Killion


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Pat.

Sounds like a very nice and rare car.

What do you mean by “minor maintenance“.

You access the hydraulic cylinders by first removing the rear seats and then the rear armrests. You should be able to access all of the top frame joints without removing the cylinders if you plan to do a “maintenance check” and lube.

While in the past I‘ve removed my cylinders to replace the heavy duty arms/ brackets they attach to, I don’t recall having any problems with adjusting the cylinders to reinstall them. Of course unless you are having problems with raising / lowering the top it’s not advised to remove the hydraulic lines since you’ll have to bleed the system upon reassembly.


----------



## Pat Killion (3 mo ago)

Hello Tigr and Thank You. I see you frequently on this forum, appreciate your feedback/experience and I'm certain we will be corresponding in the future if you choose. By minor maintenance; I feel I may have a small fluid leak developing evidenced by the different sounds and movement I notice upon function. Plus, I recently retired (Firefighter/Paramedic/Fire Marshal) and feel a need to tinker. So, I think she's going up for the winter to let me crawl all over/under her to prep until the snow is gone (Utah). I don't fly or shoot in the winter either so that leaves me with my hotrod - awesome choices. 
Supposedly, she's 1 of 92 (???) but I'm not too concerned about that. I would classify this machine as a 3+++ or a downgraded 2. 55K miles. 
To all out there...careful in the intersections! and Be Well, Pat "Hunter" Killion 
- we in the fire service end up with silly nicknames. My comes from hunting bad guys on the job...Haha! Glad it's not "shit for brains."


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Thanks Pat for the additional background. I definitely appreciate the OCD dynamic…

Sounds like you have a special car. Is it original with the born-with mechanicals? Is there a story behind how you became its new caretake?

I have a 68 ragtop and would be happy to help if I can.


----------

